# Entrepreneurship in Ceuta



## Jassu (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

This is Jassu from Finland. I am working now as an IT consultant for a British company from my home office. I and my family are thinking of relocating to Ceuta.

What I´d like to know:

Is Ceuta/Spain entrepreneur friendly place. Meaning easy to establish a freelance company/ sole trader, find accountant to take all the paper work for me?

I know that English is not widely spoken over there in Ceuta, I do instead plan to start some extensive spanish courses. But Can I cope with English (Paper work...) till my Spanish skills improve?

I would love to read / watch any sort of videos about life / history in Ceuta, I checked anazon / youtube but so far nothing really interesting.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jassu said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Jassu from Finland. I am working now as an IT consultant for a British company from my home office. I and my family are thinking of relocating to Ceuta.
> 
> ...


Spain is not in a good place right now as I presume you know. It should be crying out for entrepreneurs, but it isn't. According to the International Finance Corporation/ the World Bank Spain is 136 in the world for doing business . It looks at the procedures, time and cost for a small to medium-size limited liability company to start up and operate formally. Look here.
Starting a Business - Doing Business - World Bank Group
However, personally, I'd love you to come here , set up a business and employ a few Spaniards who despite popular are belief are in general hardworking and professional people.
So, this report is very negative, but people do manage to do it. I'm self employed myself, but do not have premises and do not employ others. You can hire people to do the paperwork easily (Un gestor) and for a good price, but licences and anything to do with local authorities can take time and lots of bureacracy to get.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

A report (in Spanish pointing out that numbers of people starting as autonomo (freelance) last year was quite high in European terms, although it also points out that a lot of current freelancers ceased operating (although some of those may be retiring or moving abroad, we have to assume the majority didn't make enough to keep going). The average of 17% is above the European average of 15.2%

Uno de cada cuatro nuevos autónomos en Europa procede de España | Diario Financiero



> En España 1 de cada 6 (17%) ocupados es autónomo. La media europea se sitúa en el 15,2%. Los autónomos empleadores en España crecen a un ritmo cuatro veces superior que la media europea. España ha sumado 106.200 trabajadores por cuenta propia y Europa 433.400.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

webmarcos said:


> A report (in Spanish pointing out that numbers of people starting as autonomo (freelance) last year was quite high in European terms, although it also points out that a lot of current freelancers ceased operating (although some of those may be retiring or moving abroad, we have to assume the majority didn't make enough to keep going). The average of 17% is above the European average of 15.2%
> 
> Uno de cada cuatro nuevos autónomos en Europa procede de España | Diario Financiero


Interesting.
Personally I see it as a reflection of the times we are living. People can't find work, and so, sometimes clutching at straws they open their own business only to close a few months later. That at least is what I'm seeing in the area I live in with numerous businesses opening up and closing with in the year. Sad, but true


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting.
> Personally I see it as a reflection of the times we are living. People can't find work, and so, sometimes clutching at straws they open their own business only to close a few months later. That at least is what I'm seeing in the area I live in with numerous businesses opening up and closing with in the year. Sad, but true


Same happened in the UK when la Thatcher sliced her way through British industry.
Record number of start-ups...but not many lasted longer than the first year.
There's only so many window cleaners, handymen, beauticians, hairdressers ec. an area can accommodate.
In our village a few new shops have opened in the past year. Two have closed...


----------



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Spain is not in a good place right now as I presume you know. It should be crying out for entrepreneurs, but it isn't. According to the International Finance Corporation/ the World Bank Spain is 136 in the world for doing business . It looks at the procedures, time and cost for a small to medium-size limited liability company to start up and operate formally. Look here.
> Starting a Business - Doing Business - World Bank Group
> However, personally, I'd love you to come here , set up a business and employ a few Spaniards who despite popular are belief are in general hardworking and professional people.
> So, this report is very negative, but people do manage to do it. I'm self employed myself, but do not have premises and do not employ others. You can hire people to do the paperwork easily (Un gestor) and for a good price, but licences and anything to do with local authorities can take time and lots of bureacracy to get.


I just google mapped Ceuta and found it is on the African continent. I didn't realise that Spain had land there. Interesting. Anybody on the forum live there? I would love to learn more about it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

redshoes said:


> I just google mapped Ceuta and found it is on the African continent. I didn't realise that Spain had land there. Interesting. Anybody on the forum live there? I would love to learn more about it.


There is also Melilla just along the coast from Ceuta. There are frequent ferries between them and the mainland. Google them also Wikipedia.


----------



## redshoes (Jan 1, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> There is also Melilla just along the coast from Ceuta. There are frequent ferries between them and the mainland. Google them also Wikipedia.


I just read about the place on Widipedia. It sounds very interesting, a very long history.
But as a woman, the african continent does not appeal to me very much. all the wars and rumours of wars......also it is probably not the best place in the world to be if you are a women. I think it would be fun to take the ferry there though. This forum is so informative!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

redshoes said:


> I just read about the place on Widipedia. It sounds very interesting, a very long history.
> But as a woman, the african continent does not appeal to me very much. all the wars and rumours of wars......also it is probably not the best place in the world to be if you are a women. I think it would be fun to take the ferry there though. This forum is so informative!


I think that some women do go across to vist Fez, Marrakesh and the soukhs and, of course, to be flattered by tall mysterious arabs.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a friend who is an air traffic controller in Melilla, he describes the place as interesting, somewhat like the smaller of the Canaries.


----------

